# Superstition and Folklore Resource?



## Shreddies (Feb 26, 2014)

Does anyone know of a good site or encyclopedia for a wide variety of folklore and superstition? (And possibly their origins)


----------



## tlbodine (Feb 26, 2014)

*cracks knuckles* 

Fairy tale-type folklore: SurLaLune Fairy Tales: Annotated Fairy Tales, Fairy Tale Books and Illustrations
Gods and related mythology: Encyclopedia Mythica: mythology, folklore, and religion.
Urban legends (the "old wives tales" section may be of particular interest to you): snopes.com: Urban Legends Reference Pages
A quick A-Z list of superstitions: Superstitions Old Wives Tales Beliefs & Misconceptions A-L

A few worthwhile books: 
The Greenwood Library of World Folktales (I have one of these on my desk right now actually...there's several volumes): http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ords=the greenwood library of world folktales

Cross Your Fingers, Spit In Your Hat (Alvin Schwartz is better known for his "Scary Stories" books, but this one's pretty charming and interesting on its own): Cross Your Fingers, Spit in Your Hat: Superstitions and Other Beliefs: Alvin Schwartz, Glen Rounds: 9780064461382: Amazon.com: Books

Let me think on it and I might remember some more.  I'll have to go trawling through my bookshelf to see what I have that you might find helpful.


----------



## Hainted (Mar 1, 2014)

If you can find it The Encyclopedia of Things That Never Was is a good resource. The North American Field Guide to Monsters is good, Creation Myths of the World are two good books


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 2, 2014)

The "Encyclopedia of Mythical Creatures" is a really good book to start with. 

I have several books filled with various mythological critters, their origins as well as historical "defenses" to defeat them.

What are you looking for in particular?


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 3, 2014)

Internet Sacred Text Archive (includes religions as well as superstitions
Internet Sacred Text Archive Home

Anthology of Legends
SAGEN.at - the Anthology of Legends and folklore

Folklore and Mythology
Folktexts: A library of folktales, folklore, fairy tales, and mythology, page 1

And don't forget to look in odd corners. For example:
Harz Fairy Tales...read a sampling.


----------



## Shreddies (Mar 3, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> The "Encyclopedia of Mythical Creatures" is a really good book to start with.
> 
> I have several books filled with various mythological critters, their origins as well as historical "defenses" to defeat them.
> 
> What are you looking for in particular?



I was mostly looking for superstitions or unusual traditions that I could implement in my fantasy setting in one form or another. Such as odd christening rules and rituals, or a holiday based on a superstition, or cultural nuances or folklore that might occur in a mining or logging based society (like the idea of Knockers). And so on.


----------



## skip.knox (Mar 3, 2014)

I would target those specifics, then. Pick places known for mining (that reference for the Harz Mountains might have something) or forestry. Then search on place+"superstition" or place+"folklore". Or the trade+"folklore". Or christening or naming (to move outside of Christianity) traditions. 

The more specific you make the search, the more you'll have to dig, but also the more likely you are to come up with something off the beaten path.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Mar 5, 2014)

Shreddies said:


> I was mostly looking for superstitions or unusual traditions that I could implement in my fantasy setting in one form or another. Such as odd christening rules and rituals, or a holiday based on a superstition, or cultural nuances or folklore that might occur in a mining or logging based society (like the idea of Knockers). And so on.



Ok try this one then.  It has lots of interesting lore.  A Field Guide to Demons, Fairies, Fallen Angels and Other Subversive Spirits: Carol K. Mack, Dinah Mack: 9780805062700: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Shockley (Mar 8, 2014)

Based on your last post, I would strongly suggest checking out St. Guinefort.


----------



## e r i (Mar 9, 2014)

I second skip.knox. I find that if you have a vague inspiration for where and when your superstition is from following up those things specifically is best. I would propanly look for a historical or anthropological book/website that has information on the culture/religious practices of a specific logging/mining community, rather than go to a general superstition/mythology website. e.g. early white colonial logging communities of Australia, and Christian ceremony. Or if you want some interesting beliefs that are a bit more out there than the standard European stuff, try looking up religion and superstition of Papua New Guinea/Melanesia. Interesting re-interpretations of Christianity happened/happening there.


----------

